# Yongnuo copies the lens I can't wait to replace



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2016)

File under inevitable:

http://photorumors.com/2016/12/01/new-yongnuo-50mm-f1-4-lens-coming-next/

- A


----------



## unfocused (Dec 2, 2016)

Come On Yongnuo, let's have some big whites!


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 2, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Come On Yongnuo, let's have some big whites!



Yeah, EF 1.8/200!


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 2, 2016)

A 800mm F4 would be great.
I must say their flashes are very good especially with the controller. Very good value.


----------



## Fleetie (Dec 2, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Come On Yongnuo, let's have some big whites!
> ...


An ultra-wide-angle 1.8mm focal length lens, focus-free, but very slow, at f/200 would be a... niche lens, to say the very least. Not to mention the diffraction-blurring.


;D


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> File under inevitable:
> 
> 
> - A



This is actually VERY good news. I strongly suspect Yongnuos 50f1.8 knockoff kicked Canon in the wallet and forced the STM up the priority order.

If this makes Canon review their intransigence on the 50f1.4 then it's done it's job well.. I may just go and buy a YN-E3-RT to say thanks.


----------



## mpphoto (Dec 3, 2016)

I wonder what kind of autofocus their 50mm f/1.4 clone would have. They haven't produced any USM lenses yet. I know the 50mm f/1.4 only has the micromotor version of USM, but it will be interesting to see if Yongnuo steps up their autofocus game.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 3, 2016)

I think it tells us something that with just seeing the title of this thread on the sidebar at the CanonRumors homepage, we all know what lens is being copied, and who started the thread. XD


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 5, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> I think it tells us something that with just seeing the title of this thread on the sidebar at the CanonRumors homepage, we all know what lens is being copied, and who started the thread. XD



Hey, I saw these words in my RSS reader:

Canon
50mm
New lens
f/1.4
Full frame

_...and I do believe I caught the vapors_. Palpitations, butterflies, etc. -- you get the idea.

But no. I find it to be nothing more than the work of vile Yongnuo CEO Sir Knockoff Von Poopstix, cloning the very 50 prime I begrudgingly use today and cannot wait to smash into little bits the day my 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM arrives.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 3, 2017)

*Yawn* :


----------



## Khufu (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this was Yongnuo's first clone lens announcement, way before both the 50/1.8 and 35/2, around 2-3 years ago, right? Does anybody else remember this?!


----------



## Khufu (Jan 10, 2017)

Holy crap, they've banged out a 100/2 and 85/1.8, too! This is all getting quite interesting... The 85mm is a more modern styling, the 100mm is a sneaky clone though!

http://photorumors.com/2016/10/31/new-yongnuo-yn-100mm-f2-lens/

Wouldn't mind me a 600/4 whilst they're at it.


----------

